# Mid-to late Oct.



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

Looking to split costs/bait/fuel for floater/tuna/billfish/deep-drop overnighter sometime in mid-late October. Competent fisherman with own top shelf gear. Probably wouldent want me wiring in your record marlin, but im good in a tight. Pm me if ya wanna talk possibilities.


----------



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

Two possibly three looking 25-26 oct weather and chance permitted.


----------

